
Screw Google Glass,Augmented-reality heads-up-display contact lenses  - nileshd
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/05/screw-google-glass-i-want-my-augmented-reality-heads-up-display-contact-lenses/#YQY5jUKHEAV6jdvA.99
======
anigbrowl
No. This is good for people looking at your eyes, but you won't be able to
read anything off it for the same reason you can't focus on your floaters.

Google glass is going to have a similar problem; it's hard to focus less than
an inch away from your own eyeballs, and by the time you get into your 30s
your cornea starts to harden. I'm 42 and can't focus closer than 3 inches or
so these days.

------
rorrr
Our eyes can't focus on something that's on the lens.

